# Rio 125 - Orphans Island. 5 Week update, plenty of pics!



## spyder (14 Oct 2011)

After a false start with this tank and a recent house move it's time to start putting this one together.

Tank - Juwel Rio 125l

Filter. Internal removed. Eheim Pro 3 600 (2075) Rated 1250 lph. Stock media for now. Waiting for extra length of spraybar and clips etc.

Lighting - Stock Juwel twin T5's plus reflectors.

Co2 - 3kg pressurised. TMC dual guage reg with solonoid and valve. Up atomiser on it's way from Hong Kong.   

Fert's - Ei.   

Substrate - Tesco's cat litter.  

Hardscape - Some green rockey rock from local garden centre/fish shop, 26p per kg. The wood I've picked up here and there over the last 6 months or so. 

Plant list.  I'm whittling down a list of around 18-20 species. As the scape has changed I'm going to re think the planting. I can kinda see it in my head if that helps. One thing for sure, it will feature plenty of crypts and ferns.   

Fauna. The Mrs is into her Angels and refer to them as orphans, hence the name. We will be growing on some youngsters for future breeding projects.

The scape I had in mind used another piece of wood but I couldn't get it to feel natural so I switched out the wood and bought in the other 2 pieces of bogwood and tried an island. It seemed to work out well.

Ok onto the pics.

FTS





Closer view of hardscape




Left View




Right View




Cabinet. Filter just fits.   




Thanks for looking. Hope to plant and flood in around 2 weeks time.


----------



## Westyggx (14 Oct 2011)

*Re: Rio 125 - Orphans Island.*

Looking good this mate love the rock work.


----------



## mattb180 (14 Oct 2011)

*Re: Rio 125 - Orphans Island.*

Will be watching this one develop.


----------



## spyder (15 Oct 2011)

*Re: Rio 125 - Orphans Island.*

Cheers guys I'm quite excited about this one.

I was looking at the hardscape last night, thinking about planting and I decided I need a little more height and slightly larger cracks between the rocks for planting in, I've just rinsed the last 1/4 bag of kitty litter.

The plant list is coming together but still not final. Now I have to work out where to order from as i'm on a tight budget.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (15 Oct 2011)

*Re: Rio 125 - Orphans Island.*

hey mate, for cheap plants there are 3 main ones i guess, plantsalive, javaplants and plantedtanks.
Had a little thread here
http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=17696
mixed opinions but following up on that thread all the blyxa japonica has rooted great with no problems, the blyxa aubertii which arrived a week later (5 plants) i could only use 3 which then melted but seem to be coming back slowly.  They did sent 10-15 plants so i guess he knew they were in a bad way....

Get the plant list up mate, there are a lot of generous people on here.  I'm happy to help if i can spare them...

PS javaplants suk!! 3 weeks, no plants, no reply to emails for refund!!!


----------



## Alastair (15 Oct 2011)

*Re: Rio 125 - Orphans Island.*

theplanttank.co.uk is really good too.


----------



## ghostsword (15 Oct 2011)

*Rio 125 - Orphans Island.*

If the tank is for Angels then it will need swimming space, but some cover as well. Maybe large manzanita wood? There were some people on the forum selling it. 

For plants I like planted tank, but the plants are not the same as tropica.

So if you want the tank to look scaped get tropica. If you want cheap prices and prepared to wait a bit for the tank to fill up then get planted tanks. You could also get their hygros, large portions. 




.


----------



## spyder (15 Oct 2011)

*Re: Rio 125 - Orphans Island.*

It's a toss between Plantsalive and Plantedtanks so far, I may try the latter. They seem to list a good range. I'm used to buying generic pots and growing on smaller specimens. Tropica are nice but at a premium price and funds are tight at the moment.

Ghostsword. I'm trying to give space but will go for a little height at the back corners, hence keeping hardscape low and minimal. No plants hitting the surface only in the island which should drape out giving cover. I can see it in my head, really   

I'll try and get the list completed in the next few days.


----------



## spyder (17 Oct 2011)

*Re: Rio 125 - Orphans Island.*

Got the fitters in doing the bedroom so got some time on my hands, shame I can't afford the plants right now, I could be planting.

Here's the list. Not final. Some will have to be left out and something new may be added. I'm beginning to feel this is a lot to cram in there. 

Alternanthera Sessillis
Aponogeton Crispus (Not sure on size of these things)
Blyxa Japonica
Cryptocoryne Balansae
Cryptocoryne Becketii
Cryptocoryne Lucens
Cryptocoryne Parva
Cryptocoryne walkeri
Cryptocoryne Wendtii Green+Brown
Echinodorus Latifolious
Echinodorus Quadricostatus
Echinodorus Tennellus (?) Still unsure.
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis
Limnophilia Aromatica
Ludwigia Mullertii (L. Repens)
Lysimachia Nummularia Green
Microsorium Pteropus
Sagittaria subulata
Staurogyne Repens
Vallisneria Torta


----------



## spyder (6 Nov 2011)

*Re: Rio 125 - Orphans Island.*

Finally placed my order for plants online after chatting with Tony at plantedtanks. I like to see what I'm buying but have been reassured all will be well. Here is the final list. Maybe a bit much to cram in but I have 2 nano's + a 60l with spaces to fill in if I have any leftovers. This tank almost qualifies for a Crypto collectoritus award. I removed Willisi and Parva  from the final list.

Alternanthera Reineckii
Alternanthera Sessillis
Blyxa Japonica 
Cryptocoryne Albida
Cryptocoryne Affinis
Cryptocoryne Balansae 
Cryptocoryne Becketti
Cryptocoryne Petchi
Cryptocoryne Tonkinensis
Cryptocoryne Walkeri
Cyprus Helferi
Echinodorous Quadricostatus
Hygrophila Angustifolia
Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis
Ludwigia Repens
Microsorum Pteropus
Sagittaria Subulata

Should be receiving and planting week after next. 15th/16th.


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Nov 2011)

*Re: Rio 125 - Orphans Island.*

I would had a bit more substrate at the back and make it slope further, rio is not that deep and it would help give the impression of more depth to the tank, other than that looking good


----------



## spyder (6 Nov 2011)

*Re: Rio 125 - Orphans Island.*

Cheers Paulo. I have some rinsed kitty litter in water change bucket. I can always add a couple of handfuls to fill it out.

I have tweaked it since those 1st photos were taken. Opened it up a little, moved twigs around a bit. I'll update the hardscape shots prior to planting.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (6 Nov 2011)

*Re: Rio 125 - Orphans Island.*

Nice start, ,good to see someone using different rock and wood. Good luck.


----------



## spyder (16 Nov 2011)

*Re: Rio 125 - Orphans Island. Finally Planted.*

Cheer's PoF.

Ok plants arrived. I was so excited I didn't get the camera out all day. I went with PT's and plants we're well packaged. A few were on back order but a refund has been sent. Most plants were good, but I had 2 problem plants, 1 crypt and java fern. The blyxa were pretty chunky portions. 

With the change of planting I stole some Crypt Wendetii green and Pogostemon Helferi from other tanks. The glosso front center has been emersed for about a week for fun, don't think it will be staying though. Think I'm going to try Staurogyne in the front left.   

*Dodgy Image*





I'm expecting a fair amount of crypt melt as some leaves had started but I'm sure they will pull through and fill out the island. Co2 is around 4 bubbles per second and it's rather cloudy in there, I like these up inlines already.   

No livestock yet so I'm aiming for yellow dropchecker throught photoperiod then I can start dialing it in. Lights will be 4pm-10:30 pm co2 on off 1 hour in advance. Started dosing with Macros.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Ian Holdich (16 Nov 2011)

*Re: Rio 125 - Orphans Island.*

That'll look nice when it fills in, good job with the planting!


----------



## spyder (16 Nov 2011)

*Re: Rio 125 - Orphans Island.*

Thanks ianho. I've already had my 1st change of plan vision tonight. 

I have ordered 2 pots of Staurogyne, 2 pots of Java Fern and a pot of L Aromatica. I'm also on the edge of grabbing a pot of Vesuvias. Always like the look of this plant and Mark's latest shots of it has got me drooling.

The red plant on the left, Alternanthera Sessillis will be move into the island. I'm just not sure about it and want to see submersed growth before I position it amongst the crypts.


----------



## spyder (17 Nov 2011)

*Re: Rio 125 - Orphans Island.*

Well thanks to Marks Vesuvius shots I'm now another £20 lighter in the back pocket. Got a pot coming from TGM along with a pot of HC which I will stuff little clumps inbetween the rocks and wood here n there.

All extra plants should be here tomorrow or Saturday so by the weekend we should be fully planted. Let the co2 roll.


----------



## spyder (19 Nov 2011)

*Re: Rio 125 - Orphans Island.*

Got the final planting complete. I never seem to get anything right before flooding. Down to 14 species and the 1 left off the list is another Alternanthera stem I'm just unsure of the variety.

Final Plant list.

Alternanthera Reinecki "pink" (Roseafolia)
Blyxa Japonica
Cryptocoryne crispulata var Balansae
Cryptocoryne Petchi
Cryptocoryne Wendetii Green
Cryptocoryne Walkerii
Echinodorus Quadricostatus
Echinodorus Vesuvius 
Hemianthus Callitrichodes "Cuba"
Hygrophila Corymbosa
Limnophila Aromatica
Pogostomen Helferi
Staurogyne Repens

I'm almost happy with the placement now just the odd Wendetii green at the front. I may move those to the island and I think I may grab a pot of Wendetii brown for the front right of the island. The HC is stuffed in gaps in the rocks and wood like moss. Inspiration came from TGM's "Natures Chaos" scape for that one. I may grab another pot and pop a few more in of just wait until I can split some clumps up. The L Aromatica is behind the Vesuius, hoping this will cover the intake pipe a little. Some of the crypt leaves have stood up a little although I'm removing melting leaves daily.

How is it possible to take such shoddy images with a DSLR?   





1st water change tomorrow then will go with the EI weekly regime. I will try and keep this journal updated with a weekly pic or two and may even try it with the filter off and the tripod out.   Would be good to look back over the months and see how things progressed.


----------



## spyder (27 Nov 2011)

*Re: Rio 125 - Orphans Island.*

Weekly update.

Water change 1st thing this morning with a coffee. As I'm new to external filters I took the opportunity to clean the sponge prefilter during the refill. Quite straight forward and quickly done. Time for a 2nd coffee while tank refills.

Staurogyne is on the move and the crypts are on the melt. Installed 4 Oto's during the week and 6 Black Phantom Tetra yesterday. The L Aromatica melted by the intake but there were some healthy side shoots at the base, so I've trimmed n moved them to the centre to see if they pick up a little. The clumps of HC are slowly spreading and some have been pushed back into the crevices. Moved 1 Vesuvius to the island as it was a little crowded and struggling.

Oh added a few sprigs of crypt Undulatus Brown too. Still need something for the filter pipe corner. Maybe another Hygro.

Shot tonight. I seem to snag a better pic with a Fuji compact.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (27 Nov 2011)

*Re: Rio 125 - Orphans Island.*

You must be excited to see all that growth. Looking good and very clean


----------



## spyder (7 Dec 2011)

*Re: Rio 125 - Orphans Island.*

Cheers, I'm trying to keep on top of the crypt melt   

Was working the weekend so did wc on Monday before co2 on and dosed, all good. Added a C Helferi, trimmed a few longer S Repens shoots and replanted and had a general tidy. Also clipped the Hygro back and planted tips on the other side by the intake. Cleaned start of GSA off front glass and tweaked Ei mix.

Pre maintenance.






And after.





The Limnophilia Aromatica has started to move a bit now which I'm pleased with but the HC around the rocks has started melting after doing so well. I've upped the co2, never was quite happy with the shade of the DC now it looks much better.

The Vesuvius runner is being grown out. I'm going for 4-5 young plantlets to replant the area. The plants were all scrunched up but in good flow they seem to hold vertical and avoid getting knotted up so much so I'm going to grow them in fresh.

My fave plant at the moment has to be the Staurogyne. I tried it a while back but it didn't do too well for me. I found 2 pics of the left side of the tank. Tropica has it listed on the slow side but I would say it's faster, maybe medium.   

27/11





5/12





I also got around to tidying this up underneath too.





Thanks for looking.


----------



## spyder (11 Dec 2011)

*Re: Rio 125 - Orphans Island.*

Quick update. 

Had some clumps of Blyxa become free floating last night, seems they we're melting at the base of the stems. Cleaned up the best and replanted. The HC was also melting so removed what was left. Tidyed up a few crypt leaves, I've been slacking on my mid week cleaning up sessions this week due to the time of year.   

Staurogyne is still performing well, I think a trim and replant will be in order next week. The L Aromatica is coming on strong too which makes me wonder about the blyxa although it seemed to slowly melt from the off. Trimmed out a little staghorn on a Vesuvius but it was the one not doing so well although it's started throwing a runner. In the new year I should have enough plantlets to replant that area.

I've also been getting an orangey coloured like hair algae. It looks like hair algae that's been hit hard with EasyCarbo but then still grows orange. It grips to plants but seems to syphon off easily. I think I'll drop the lighting by 1 hour   

No pic this week, I'll try and get one up next week. May have to up the co2 a little more


----------



## greenink (15 Dec 2011)

*Re: Rio 125 - Orphans Island.*

looking better than mine!


----------



## spyder (18 Dec 2011)

*Re: Rio 125 - Orphans Island.*



			
				mikeappleby said:
			
		

> looking better than mine!



I think the same looking at 95% of the tanks on here. I just keep plodding on, learning and enjoying.   

*Week 4 Update.*

_I'm holding off all major trimming till after boxing day as we are entertaining friends and family boxing night. Don't want the tank looking all bare and naked after a big trim._

Working this weekend so no weekly WC yet but snapped these last night to keep the journal going. The Alternanthera is going mental and will be hacked back soon. I'm hoping the new growth will come with smaller leaves and be a bit more compact. I'm still struggling with Blyxa so may have to get more crypts in the new year to fill it out. Also I was surprised that the Hygrophila Corymbosa started melting after it's little trim. There were a few pieces floating around the tank.   

I'm thinking about a couple of pots of that small Microsorium that AE have in stock to pop on the wood here and there. That should give a bit more contrast. I did order 2 regular Microsoriums from them at the start but they were like 14" tall, a bit bigger than I hoped for. Actually I might go order them after posting this.   

Staurogyne is doing great, probably the most consistent performer after the Alternanthera. I think I'm gonna trim and replant this next Wednesday on my day off. The plan is to spread across the front and have a clumpy row of Pogostemon Helferi behind it in the centre. Will soon be time to replant the Vesuvius and move some of them to low tech nano's.

*Staurogyne.*





Now onto the algae. I've have a little BBA appear on rocks and wood in high flow area so more co2 tweaking to do. I have gas on 2 hours prior to lights which I have moved to 2 1/2 hours now as I upped the injection rate last week. The bubble count is uncountable, so I'd rather move the timings before upping gas again. I have dropped down to 6.5 hours photoperiod. I'll shave another hour off that tonight.   

I'm also considering trying taping up every other hole on the spray bar. The flow comes out diagonally with more force towards the blocked end, giving more flow to the RHS of the tank. This should even out the flow a little.

*Algae* 





Drop checker colour is better towards the end of the photoperiod, being a little darker at the start, as we're 2 hours behind I think I'm close to getting it "dialed in" now.

*Dropchecker* Omg, more GSA   





And finally, a group shot of the new inhabitants. 

*Little Orphans.*





Thanks for looking,  Merry Christmas,


----------



## Callum (23 Dec 2011)

*Re: Rio 125 - Orphans Island. 4 Week update, plenty of pics!*

Love it, my new years resolution is now gonna be to give my rio 125 a makeover


----------



## spyder (26 Dec 2011)

*Re: Rio 125 - Orphans Island. 4 Week update, plenty of pics!*



			
				Callum said:
			
		

> Love it, my new years resolution is now gonna be to give my rio 125 a makeover



Cheers and go for it. I find the dimensions nice to work with once the internals are removed.

Not much to report. Alternanthera has hit the surface and everything else is just plodding along. Starurogyne has been trimmed and replanted to help fill out. Some leaves on the Echinodorus Quadricostatus have been melting at the base so I taped up every other hole on the spraybar and upped co2 injection a little again. Also pruned another hour off the photoperiod, down to 5.5 hours now.

Skipped my weekly WC yesterday as the Mrs wasn't impressed when I told her at 8am we have to do WC.   

Got a day off work tomorrow so WC + trim is on the cards. Will grab a few snaps and update soon.


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Dec 2011)

*Re: Rio 125 - Orphans Island. 4 Week update, plenty of pics!*



			
				spyder said:
			
		

> yesterday as the Mrs wasn't impressed when I told her at 8am we have to do WC.



We?....she helps you? you lucky man!


----------



## spyder (26 Dec 2011)

*Re: Rio 125 - Orphans Island. 4 Week update, plenty of pics!*

I get her to turn on the outside tap to fill the pipe then turn it off when I yell and disconnect it to start the siphon process. She then reconnects and turns the tap on to refill with a simple yell.   

So yeah she helps, and supports my rather high MTS I have going on. She'll be setting up and planting her own low tech cube sometime in the new year.


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Dec 2011)

*Re: Rio 125 - Orphans Island. 4 Week update, plenty of pics!*

crackin wife. I only have to look at the tank and my wife pulls a funny face  :?

 Although, she is coming around to the idea that 'mark keeps aquariums'...it's only taken about 6 years to get to that point.


----------



## spyder (26 Dec 2011)

*Re: Rio 125 - Orphans Island. 4 Week update, plenty of pics!*

Well she was never allowed tropicals in the past, being to hard to look after etc. She bought a 30l Biorb and was told NO on the heater. It was sat in box, in the garage for 5 years when I met her. I soon had it out, got a heater and set it up. The rest is history as they say.

We have plans for something around 240l maybe later in the year to replace the 125l (upgrade for the orphans). Something around 1200mm in length would fit nicely. I want to go open top, she's still unsure.


----------



## spyder (28 Dec 2011)

*Re: Rio 125 - Orphans Island. 4 Week update, plenty of pics!*

So a day off yesterday gave an opportunity to catch up on tank maintenance before a shopping trip to get a few items so we can start making candles.    I've ordered a pipe cleaning brush as the filter pipes need a good clean out.

Here's where we are at prior to maintenance.

*FTS Pre Maintenance*





Time to hack down the Alternanthera and remove the odd old algae infected crypt leaves. It's just the odd bits of algae that don't seem to be spreading fast but just bits here and there. Removed some melting leaves from the Echindorus Quadricostatus. What's left from my chunky lumps of Blyxa after they melted into oblivion are now front center to see if they pick up.

*Filling back up*





As these water change shots seem to be increasing in popularity here's one of my own. It shows the diagonal flow from the spraybar which gives little co2 issues on the left hand side although the Staurogyne is doing better on the left than the right. Go figure.

*FTS last night after trim.*





I don't know whether I should try another pot of HC in between the rocks at the front now my co2 seems a little better than it was. Either that or some Hydro sp Japan. I've got some baby needle leaf JF in another tank. Must get some superglue and stick them to some tiny rocks to drop in here and there. The L Aromatica will be trimmed soon and tidied up a little. It bounced back well fron the black stems with green buds I had.

Thanks for looking and a happy new year.  

Oh and by the way Mark, we're not married but I think this one is a keeper


----------



## Antipofish (28 Dec 2011)

Its looking really great   Do you have supports keeping your slope in the middle in place or is it just the stones that are achieving that ?


----------



## spyder (28 Dec 2011)

Thank's it's coming together slowly. Just the rock's, no supports. I lost a bit of height on filling with kitty litter running down. The 2 side stones are quite large, they help hold it together.

On a side note, I just snagged a Tropica pot of Hygrophilia Pinnatifida, fresh in from P@H by work. That will go in the front gaps between rocks.


----------



## Ian Holdich (28 Dec 2011)

loving this Syder, very clean, sharp and fresh.


----------



## jalexst (28 Dec 2011)

Lovely tank Spyder, thanks for sharing   

I will have to give the staurogyne a go!


----------



## spyder (29 Dec 2011)

Cheers guys.



			
				jalexst said:
			
		

> Lovely tank Spyder, thanks for sharing
> 
> I will have to give the staurogyne a go!



I say go for it. I tried it 6 months ago in a 60l but it never really took off. This time around it seems to be doing well although I think my angels have started nipping at it.

Planted my Pinitafidia last night, nice bit of contrast when it fills out a little. Also thinned out the Vesuvius on the right.


----------



## spyder (9 Jan 2012)

*Re: Rio 125 - Orphans Island. 7 or 8 week update.*

Seems like months, a new hobby has taken over, yes, I'm hooked on making candles.   

Anyway, I've been keeping up on maintenance, still waiting for my flexi brush from China do do my pipes but all is well.

The BBA on the wood got the EC and toothbrush treatment. It didn't seem to have affected it at all but then it just vanished. I hacked the Alternathera back after boxing day, and thinned out the Vesuvius. Yesterday during WC I just cleaned out some bad leaves, still some to get on the C Helferi (bits of fuzz).   Trimmed the odd bit of Stauro that was a bit high and replanted tips and trimmed the longer stems of L Aromatica. I'm surprised how the tank is looking now compared to the last pic here. It just seems to have bulked up. The hygro in the corners helps I think.

Here it was Sunday morning just before WC.





And this was taken about 20 minutes ago. Excuse misty co2, it goes off at 8pm  





No added livestock all original inhabitants in residence. I may add another Angel soon   

And just to follow the Starougyne on the left, this was taken before WC. The angels have taken a fancy to nipping at it, it's pretty well established so it may save me some trimmming. They seem to love pulling up what I have left of my Blyxa


----------



## Antipofish (9 Jan 2012)

Looking really great Spyder


----------



## spyder (15 Jan 2012)

Cheer's. Been working this weekend. WC and pipe & filter cleaning tomorrow. I ran out of ferts and it took me a couple of days to get to mixing some. The tank seems to have enjoyed a couple of fert free days. Fighting a little BBA still.

Will snap and update next week and just update every 2 weeks from now on.

Cheers.


----------



## skeletonw00t (15 Jan 2012)

Your staurogyne looks great! Really healthy!


----------



## spyder (31 Jan 2012)

*Re: Rio 125 - Orphans Island. Lost track of weeks Update pic*



			
				skeletonw00t said:
			
		

> Your staurogyne looks great! Really healthy!



Thank's it's doing really well for me and I've started filling out the front. The last bit of BBA has been cleared with the toothbrush and plenty of easy carbo.   It's only the 2 Echindorus species that are struggling. I'm thinking of outing them, the Quadriacostatus on the left can be replaced with some nice crypts but I might keep the Vesuvius for now. Started trimming the longer Staurogyne shoots and seeding the middle of the foreground. I think I will give up on P Helferi for now.

L Aromatica is coming on well from what I started with. Time for a trim and replant. I'll grow them out, then pull the lot and restart with the nice tips. Should have a nice bush of it in a couple of months.

Anyway, FTS, complete with floating Staurogyne trimming. Uprooted by angels no doubt.   






And just to show the diffent side views,

from the left,





and the right.





I'll get the tripod out soon.   



I had a couple of misshaps recently. Lost 2 black phantoms after last weeks water change. They were kinda floating around, gills still going. Not sure if it was something in the water or the temp shock as I add cold water straight to the tank slowly. I also couldn't find my API conditioner at the time.

The second misshap was this weekend. Sunday morning I did a full filter maintenance along with pipe scrub. I flicked the co2 on  afterwards to check after putting the brush through the otimiser, forgot to turn it off. Monday evening comes around and the 3 angels are huddled up the back left corner gasping. Realised the error, cut co2 off, raised spray bar for and hour or so. Luckily all was well and no casulalties. A few weeks ago I forgot to turn the heater back on for 2-3 days.


----------



## Ady34 (31 Jan 2012)

Hi Spyder,
this tank is looking so healthy and has filled out well, that staurogyne in particular is rampant.
Im sure it cant be the 'Angels'   that are continually uprooting your plants!!!
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Antipofish (31 Jan 2012)

whats the red plant please ?


----------



## spyder (31 Jan 2012)

Ady34 said:
			
		

> Hi Spyder,
> this tank is looking so healthy and has filled out well, that staurogyne in particular is rampant.
> Im sure it cant be the 'Angels'   that are continually uprooting your plants!!!
> Cheerio,
> Ady.


Cheers Ady. I sat and watched them destroy the blyxa. 

Red plant is Altenanthera reineckii


----------



## Antipofish (1 Feb 2012)

Cheers Spyder.  Thought it might be.  Very colourful


----------



## spyder (1 Feb 2012)

And rather central. May move and or replace it soon.  I want to try some nice Ludwigia somewhere.


----------



## Antipofish (1 Feb 2012)

spyder said:
			
		

> And rather central. May move and or replace it soon.  I want to try some nice Ludwigia somewhere.



If you are gonna ditch it, PLEASE let me know    Just flick me a PM  Ludwigia sounds GREAT, hehehehehe.


----------



## hazeljane (1 Feb 2012)

very nice looks good


----------



## spyder (5 Feb 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> spyder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry I would probably drop it into my 60l, think I'm gonna sort it out and go low tech in there. They were fairly established tropica plants that went in but I think they were a bit crowded, I thought I thinned them quite hard the last time, maybe I should hack em back hard again, I was thinking of just trimming the tops of the longer shoots this time around to see how it responds. Have noticed a few newer shoots coming from low down so maybe it's just coming back.

Skipped todays scheduled WC due to too much cold wet white stuff on the ground. Will do 30% on wednesday when I have some time prior to the photoperiod, then back to normal service. It's been a long weird weekend so no pics but I'll try and snap 1 midweek. Not much has changed, just a little thicker n bushier I would say. The last of the BBA is gone thanks to easycarbo and a toothbrush. My hygrophila pinnatifida is losing some leaves now that look like co2, it's been in about 4-5 weeks. New growth is good with a slight red/brown tinge. That also needs a hacking back and replanting around. Staurogyne needs a good thinning and some is reserved up for some Ludwigia. Not sure where it's going yet but have a couple of places in mind. Maybe time to evict one of the Echi's.   

Went and grabbed a quick shot. Angels have been at the blyxa again.


----------



## Antipofish (28 Feb 2012)

spyder said:
			
		

> Ady34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I added this plant to my tank.  Its growing well and the leaves seem to be getting pretty big.  But yours looks a LOT pinker compared to mine which is reddy/browner (lol hark at my amazing colour descriptions).  Any ideas why ? Just your pics or lights compared to mine ?  Mine are under a reddish light so could be that I guess.


----------



## spyder (10 Mar 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> I added this plant to my tank.  Its growing well and the leaves seem to be getting pretty big.  But yours looks a LOT pinker compared to mine which is reddy/browner (lol hark at my amazing colour descriptions).  Any ideas why ? Just your pics or lights compared to mine ?  Mine are under a reddish light so could be that I guess.



Your guess is as good as mine. I'm using stock Juwel T5's. There is one tube thet is a bit more pinky/reddy (and you thought your descriptions are shoddy) and that is at the back. If that changes anything I'm not sure. I don't hold back on any dosing of nitrates.

Not much has changed. Last week I took all Quadricostatus runners out of the Hygro in the corner and replanted them. I'm getting to the stage now and thinking "things are not going to plan" scapewise. It's kind close to my vision but not how I had imagined. I might evict both Echinodorus species soon and replace with some nice crypts. Setting up the tank I was more concerned with growing healthy plants, I seem to have that covered now and find myself thinking more about the aesthetics of the tank like why is the substrate so deep at the front? Why didn't I make the hardsacpe higher and bolder?  Well I guess we live and learn.

Most trimming is either Staurogyne, L Aromatica or the Alternathera. The last two have been butchered again. Here's a shameful full tank shot. I seem to be struggling with my DSLR lately and not getting what I expect. Anyway here's the FTS from a few minutes ago.





I'm still on the lookout for some nice Ludwigia stems or any other midground plants. I will have a good bunch of this Staurogyne available for trade in a week or two. Just want to grow it out so it's easy to deal with and replant.


----------



## Antipofish (10 Mar 2012)

That stauro is stunning, you have achieved wonders with it.  How tall is it, as its hard to tell from images.  I love how close the leaf levels are.


----------



## spyder (11 Mar 2012)

It s about an inch to inch n half there. I'd like to get it to 2 - 2 n half inch to make it easier to trim and replant for whoever snags it. I'm hoping it gets a little more compact over time. I find it very rampant indeed. 

Cheers.


----------



## Antipofish (11 Mar 2012)

spyder said:
			
		

> It s about an inch to inch n half there. I'd like to get it to 2 - 2 n half inch to make it easier to trim and replant for whoever snags it. I'm hoping it gets a little more compact over time. I find it very rampant indeed.
> 
> Cheers.


I might be up for getting some when you are ready.  Keep me posted


----------



## Kristoph91 (11 Mar 2012)

Great Stauro. carpet, well done! Wonderful tank 

Kris


----------



## spyder (10 Apr 2012)

Seems to be about a month since my last update, not much changes just the plant mass increases, then I hack some out.

Here it is before any maintenance.





Staurogyne was hacked out, right down to the wood as they say. I can't wait to see how it responds to that. A few Vesuvius runners were removed from the island, they are popping up all over the place now.

After brutally hacking back the Stauro.





Quite a bit came out of there and I think some clippings are stuck in other plants in the tank.


----------



## Antipofish (10 Apr 2012)

WOW ! I can't wait for my portion of Stauro.  That is in EXCELLENT condition.


----------



## spyder (10 Apr 2012)

Posted out today along with Mikeappleby's double portion. 

I sat over a bucket of tank water fishing out the bigger stems and avoiding the smaller bit's for you guys. I'm glad I cut it off at 5 portions so you end up getting decent portions. at first it filled 6 bags but I condensed 1 bag into the other 5. 

Hope it does as well for you guys as it has done for me.


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Apr 2012)

Really healthy plant growth, tank is looking great  I have a Rio 125 myself and know how little depth it has to enable for good hardscaping


----------



## spyder (11 Apr 2012)

Cheers LD.

I was inspired by your never ending journal when I acquired this tank, then amazed by your Iwagumi. Maybe I should remove all plants from foreground back corners and seed it all with staurogyne but I like the tall jungle look at the back lol. If I did that, it would make the island pop a little more. I should have had less substrate at the front and built up the island higher. At least I've learnt a few things from this tank so far.

For now though, I'm chuffed to have plants underwater that are growing well. That is a milestone for me in itself.

Cheers.


----------



## spyder (30 Apr 2012)

3 weeks after the brutal hacking of the Stauro, it's bouncing back.   

Here it was Sunday morning prior to maintenance. 






I somehow skipped last weekends WC due to a busy schedule and started having little outbreaks of algae, especially on old leaves. Combined with the flow reduction due to plant mass a good thin out was in order. I originally planned to mow most things back a lot harder but when it came around to it, I kinda wussed out.   

After Maintenance and light haircut.   





A little BBA back on the wood in places, been scrubbed with EC & toothbrush, will hit any surviving BBA again this weekend.

And 3 weeks after it's ordeal here's the Stauro coming back. Complete with invasive Quadricostatus and Vesuvius runners.


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Apr 2012)

Tank is looking great, staurogyne carpet is coming along nicely, it does take a while to recover but then it will be even more compact  I was aiming for a similar feel on my 125 but now the staurogyne is about 20-25cm high and in need of a massive prune LOL

Great work


----------



## Mr P (30 Apr 2012)

hi, It has been great seeing the tank fill out,great colours,,the staurogyne has grown brilliantly, all the best ,skankypup.


----------



## spyder (30 Apr 2012)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Tank is looking great, staurogyne carpet is coming along nicely, it does take a while to recover but then it will be even more compact  I was aiming for a similar feel on my 125 but now the staurogyne is about 20-25cm high and in need of a massive prune LOL
> 
> Great work



Cheers LD. 20-25cm    Wow that is high, please update your journal with a cheeky snap.   

I don't think I will grow it out so long before the next trim. I was seeding it so it was at different growth levels so I let it grow out before chopping it hard.



			
				skankypup said:
			
		

> hi, It has been great seeing the tank fill out,great colours,,the staurogyne has grown brilliantly, all the best ,skankypup.



Thanks, Skankypup. It's been my pressurised co2 tester tank. It's been fun 99% of the time. Staurogyne has done well for me. My nemesis plant right now has to be pogostemon helferi. I might make a space in the centre for a pot or 2 and try again.


----------



## Antipofish (30 Apr 2012)

Spyder, what problems have you had with the Pogo ?


----------



## Ady34 (1 May 2012)

Looking good Spyder!
I couldnt grow Pogostemon halferi either, mind you, i also cant grow staurogyne   !
Give it another shot, im sure youll have success this time round, everything seems very healthy in there now so you must have the tank in the sweet spot  
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## creg (1 May 2012)

such a lovely looking tank everything looks so healthy


----------



## spyder (1 May 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Spyder, what problems have you had with the Pogo ?



The same issues you had recently. Dirty brown algae on lower leaves. It was front center in the early days. It never really took hold. It did come from low tech tank. May try again with a fresh pot.   



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Looking good Spyder!
> I couldnt grow Pogostemon halferi either, mind you, i also cant grow staurogyne   !
> Give it another shot, im sure youll have success this time round, everything seems very healthy in there now so you must have the tank in the sweet spot
> Cheerio,
> Ady.



Cheers Ady, your Stauro looked nice in the pic you posted. If it's tall enough to trim and replant I would shave it off, clean up trimmings and fill in gaps, it may encourage it to give a little growth spurt.

I think the "sweet spot" comes and goes. I noticed a difference after trimming out the stauro then skipping the following weeks WC. GSA and little bit's of staghorn showed up.    The filter and pipe scrub was quite recent I think. Oh I kinda slacked a bit on ferts last week too.   

Wonder why you don't get any close ups?   



			
				creg said:
			
		

> such a lovely looking tank everything looks so healthy



Thank you.


----------



## AndyVox (8 May 2012)

Beautiful tank. Looks so healthy and impressive.


----------



## deepak267 (19 May 2012)

Amazing setup. Thanks a lot for the description at each step.


----------



## spyder (30 May 2012)

Cheers guys.

After our little break away I had to leave ferting and fish feeding to the old folks. Came back to this.





Another skipped water change, (was in Spain) so a bit more thread n fuzz and the start of staghorn appearing on some older leaves. Full filter clean and pipe scrub along with bad leaf removal. Co2 was almost out and working guage dropped from 2.5 bar to just under 2bar but up still running. Bubble count had dropped right down and I now have a dark emerald green DC. Got myself a replacement FE cylinder today and my 3kg has gone off for refill. Lights disabled for today and time to start getting it right again.

I've removed the Cyprus Helferi. It was covered in BBA on my return and I find I'm constantly cutting leaves off it. The Hygro 53b will go soon along with the Alternathera. I'm going to change a few plants around now. I have no after shot this time but will update when I get around to ripping some out and filling in the gaps with something new.

Cheers.


----------



## spyder (6 Jun 2012)

Not much to report but thought I would throw a quick update up whilst at work.

I took this shot prior to the photoperiod today, hence darkish dropchecker. Co2 is looking a lot better and I have been double EI dosing for a week to cover any possible problems in that area. The Staurogyne seems to have greened up a little and started to be a little chunkier. It seemed to have yellowy, skinny leaves upon return from our holidays.





As I have this weekend off a trip to a LFS is on the cards. They usually have aquafluer pots in,  mainly crypts so I will be clearing out some plants and replanting the island with more crypts. The Hygro will come out along with the alternathera. The Echindorus Quadricostatus on the left will be pushed back into the rear corner. The Staurogyne will be seeded further back down the sides so hopefully, I'll be able to see the island again. The right side will have a little wall of Blyxa and behind it I want to try some Ludwigia, a nice red one will do. 

I really want to move the Angels on but when I suggest it to the other half, she insists on keeping them. She don't like it when I tell her to start saving for a larger tank though.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (7 Jun 2012)

spyder said:
			
		

> I really want to move the Angels on but when I suggest it to the other half, she insists on keeping them. She don't like it when I tell her to start saving for a larger tank though.



I love it when mine tries to tell me what to do with what too!... Naaat..

She likes big horrible fish unsuitable fpr the planted tank, so she gets told to shh.


----------



## spyder (1 Jul 2012)

Not much happening in here right now. I have removed a lot of plant mass and had a shuffle around. I'll get around to a new FTS tomorrow, but for now you can have this one.

A pair of angels have spawned so I need to sort out a breeding tank for them out in the garage. That means a nano or two to shut down to make some space and also make sure I don't use too much leccy.  Mummy is the golden pearlscale, daddy is the platinum, or that's what I'm guessing he is. Genetically I think I would be in for a load of silvers unless the parents are hiding some random genes. I won't find that out until I raise any fry though, this batch will soon get eaten.


----------



## rehman73 (1 Jul 2012)

nice choice of a plants and a very nice looking tank you got there spyder  especially the stourogyne looks really nice well done mate.


----------



## spyder (7 Nov 2012)

rehman73 said:
			
		

> nice choice of a plants and a very nice looking tank you got there spyder  especially the stourogyne looks really nice well done mate.



Thanks. 

Unfortunately the Staurogyne is no more. With working weekends and other things popping up the tank got slightly neglected. A recent Co2 outage and erratic ferting meant I lost all Staurogyne and the Blyxa went into total meltdown. 

I'm now on a mission to reboot this tank. I have this weekend off work so I will be closing down a low tech in the garage along with my emersed cube. I will be doing a rescape on the 125l. I've really wanted to to remove the hardscape for a good scrub for some time now and this gives me the chance to thin out the crypts.

The plan will be, higher island and more open with the wood and rocks so I can try DHG and Lilleaopsis in between them. I have plenty in emersed form ready to go. I have a small culture of the Staurogyne which will be going in to. A big mistake I made with the large rocks was hiding too much of them, this is soon realised when your trying to plant background stems and keep hitting rock. This time I plan to be a little bit more adventurous by having a stronger, bolder hardscape. I now realise just how fast the hardscape can just disappear.

That's all planned for Sunday. I will grab before and after shots. Right now I'm gonna grab another coffee and check out the trade forum for trimmings.


----------



## spyder (21 Nov 2012)

Got the tank done as planned but so busy right now photo's having just been sitting on the memory card. I forgot to snap it before I ripped it apart but I have got some shots.

A nice bunch of crypts. Had a few portions like this although this was the biggest of the bunch.





The next highlight snap was during refilling. 





And a final blurry shot I just quickly snapped.





Lessons learnt this time around. Don't try HC with Angels. They love ripping it too shreds.


----------

